# 97 years ago



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 21, 2015)

Manfred von Richthofen


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 21, 2015)

Got to see parts of his plane in London.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2015)




----------

